# Kam?



## questin

Hello.
I wonder if "Kam" may fit in a question. For example:
"Kam je možné jít na procházku?"
Or should I use "kde"?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## jazyk

You should use _kam_, but a lot of Czechs use _kde_.


----------



## Faustin

_KDE_ is used for a static location, "where", _KAM_ is dynamic, implies a change of location, "where to". They are not directly interchangeable in the standard Czech. 
Using _KDE_ instead of _KAM_ is quite common in some Moravian dialects, though. It is probably why you can hear it in informal spoken language there:
_"Kde sem to dal?" (= "Kam jsem to dal?")
_The opposite way (_KAM_ instead of _KDE)_ probably doesn't exist.

"Kam je možné jít na procházku?" - I would use "dá se" : 
"Kam se tady dá jít na procházku?" - the speaker supposes there is such a possibility somewhere around, the question is about where.
( "Dá se tady jít někam na procházku?" - the speaker wants to know if there is such a possibility at all. )

KDE/KAM depends on the verb:
"KAM se tady dá jít na oběd?" = "KDE se tady dá naobědvat?"


----------



## bibax

If you know Latin, some famous quotes with the interrogative pronouns:

*ubi? = kde?*
Ubi es, Icare? = Kde jsi, Icare? (Daedalus)

*quo? = kam?*
Quo vadis, domine? = Kam kráčíš, pane? (St. Peter)

*unde? = odkud?*
Si Deus est, unde malum? = Je-li Bůh, odkud (pochází) zlo?


----------



## vianie

Faustin said:


> Using _KDE_ instead of _KAM_ is quite common in some Moravian dialects



That's a Moravian matter only?


----------



## bibax

I should say yes, it is characteristic for Slovácko: _'Kde ideš?'_ instead of _'Kam jdeš?'_ is notorious.


----------



## questin

Great! Thanks for the explanations!


----------



## abeseda

Generally:

K - means CORE - CONSTANT - some specific/particular point in one I - you can see K is picture with very specific point on I (I means "beeing line" - BEING AXIS => relative persistence, relative duration of an I-ND-I-V-I-DUAL-ITY)
A - means replication (division) to two same things from one orgin
M - means MAT-ER-IAL, alias MEM-ORY - something can be used to record, to MEMORIZE, to which you can CONNECT - RE-MEM-BER; M is anchored V, V is "energy from above", energy going through layers/tiers, "breaking/piercing energy"

KAM - not limited, not focused - from one specific point (K - can be substituted with G (anchored C - from one point on spiral => technically spring)) czech (wo)man asks for uncertain place (A - division, replication), which is not remembered or is "too much big" (e.g. MA - means big, greate, significant, important)

Speaking person uses KAM  when their have forgotten, or when they are not sure, when the interest is not so important for a speaking person. When the place is can be anywhere - north, south, west, east, up, down, in any direction.

K
D - something positive, something helpful - good (dobré)
E - energy == JE (today's Russians letter E) => JE => IE - existence, confirmation of existence, realized existence

KDE/KDIE/KDJE/KDĚ/GDĚ = more focused question, more emphasized question. Asking person is more interested in answer because of their "good reason", even though they can be angry with being questioned person. Czech pronunciation is with G comparing the pronuncation of KAM, where K is very K, but KDE is really pronounced as GDE - spring is more limited, revolted around...

(the word revolted is not my bad English !)


----------



## abeseda

In English, WHERE was H-WAER - English speaking person asks for something H-IDDEN - WAER, VAR, WAR, WER depending on origin on speaking person emphasizes R - all-around - in all directions, in some not limited, even though certain distance, E - (confirmation of) existence, energy - balance, A - replication.... 

So WHERE is in fact general for both Czech specific words KDE - KAM.

In OSTRAVA region you can here another word: KAJ == KAM - KAJ 'DEŠ? - KAM JDEŠ? - Where are you going?


----------

